# Bonzi not playing tonight?



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/45553/20070409/wells_season_takes_a_stange_turn/



> Bonzi Wells' trying first season with the Rockets took a strange turn on Monday night when the guard didn't join his team for their game against the SuperSonics.
> 
> Wells was not with the team during their walkthrough on Monday morning and wasn't in the arena before the game, coach Jeff Van Gundy said. Wells left a voice message for Rockets' trainer Keith Jones saying he felt he was disrupting the chemistry of the team, and Van Gundy was unable to get in touch with Wells.
> 
> "He's not here tonight. I don't know where he's at. I haven't talked to him," Van Gundy said. "I want to make sure he's safe first."


:sadbanana:

:sadbanana:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Bonzi is a good player. He could have fit in the rotation if he had more chances to play in the season.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

He feels he disrupting team chemistry? And he just skips the flight and now they don't know where he is? Bonzi, WTF?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

what's going on... JVG is handling this very well it seems, but there's a lot we don't know about the situation... 

so much for our "X-Factor"


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rockets guard Bonzi Wells, after struggling through two games since returning from the inactive list, did not join the team for Monday's game against the Seattle SuperSonics, leaving only a message with athletic trainer Keith Jones.
> 
> *Wells also skipped Monday's walk-through at the team hotel, but left Jones a message saying he thought he was being a distraction.* He did not speak with Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy, who was unable to reach Wells by phone.
> 
> ...


Link

We could have used him in the playoffs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well that was a waste. To think we had hopes for this guy coming into the season...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Damn, i really wanted him to play. Hopefully, he'll be back the next game. Though this does take away one game from the 5 remaining games that he has to mix in. WE NEED YOU BONZI!!! We need someone who can score off their own dribble. Luther and Howard are mediocre without t-mac or yao on the floor and bonzi can just take over the post.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Guy's just ****in' stupid...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn wish he had been given more time to be part of the teams rotation........ He has so much skill...............If he thinks he isnt part of the chemistry because of that one game kinda strange considering nobody comes back in their first game 100%...........


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Do we have an update on the situation?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Rafer said in the post game interviews that he had talked to Bonzi and that he was alright. I think the guy needs to see a psychiatrist. He's had a rough year and had a lot of growing to do during it. Now it seems like depression is sinking in.

The guy needs some help.

My hope is that since he's not going to get another contract from somewhere else next year that he says on and integrates himself with the team through the summer. He could be a very important part to this team if he hadn't made so many mistakes from the beginning of the season.

I think he's now grown up a bit and realized what an idiot he had been. He was embarrassed in the Kings game. He was being heckled and performing badly and not at all in the flow of the offense or defense. If he could just grow up enough to take this past year as a life lesson and build from it, I think it would be a good environment for him!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> what's going on... JVG is handling this very well it seems, but there's a lot we don't know about the situation...
> 
> *so much for our "X-Factor*"


is there any hope for steve novak??:biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Rafer said in the post game interviews that he had talked to Bonzi and that he was alright. I think the guy needs to see a psychiatrist. He's had a rough year and had a lot of growing to do during it. Now it seems like depression is sinking in.
> 
> The guy needs some help.
> 
> ...


Bonzi already has a history of doing "stupid things". It's too late for him to grow up.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think there are some drama in that locker room. I just hope that Bonzi can integrate well into the team once the playoffs come. I think he knows his role on this team.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

He did pretty well against the Celtics when T-Mac and Yao weren't there. Didn't he score 20+ points in that game? He just needs to play the last few games of the season to fit in the team.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> With the Rockets to play the SuperSonics on Monday, Wells gave himself the night off. He left Keith Jones a text message saying he thought he was a distraction to the team. (And this isn't?) He did not answer phone messages. And so rather than stop being a distraction, he decided to stop being a player.
> 
> *His release could come within 24 hours.*


Link


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Umm...Ok. It would be great if he could stay and actually play, but that's likely not going to happen. If he wants to leave let him leave. We should have traded him. To late now. More playing time for the bench players.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man i wish we could have had somebody's 2nd round pick at least for this guy before the trade deadline...
oh well...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think the whole issue here has been his physical conditioning. It is not up to par. Even Bob Sura "Looked" like he was in good shape.

Someone will do the same thing as Houston and take a chance on him this offseason for 2 or 3 mil. We should've traded him when we had an opportunity.

The Risk/Reward for Bonzi was easier to swallow since it was only 2 mil for the season.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, what a great teammate he is...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well, good luck w/ whatever the hell u do from this point on Bonzi. You have only yourself to blame.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> A day after Rockets guard Bonzi Wells skipped Monday's game in Seattle, the Rockets have decided he will not play again this season, a person with knowledge of the Rockets' decision-making said Tuesday.
> 
> Wells left the team Tuesday in Seattle to return to Houston. He will be fined for the game he missed, but no other fines are planned. He will not be suspended or released.
> 
> ...


Wells will not play for Rockets again this year


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well, glad we have a conclusion to that... so lets see if Snyder can squeeze in some PT for himself.

Otherwise though I'm happy with our 8-man rotation for the playoffs:
Alston/Head
T-Mac/Head
Battier
Hayes/Juwan
Yao/Deke

Snyder may get some minutes backing up Battier, and JLIII may get some minutes backing Alston


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

can we sign anyone and use them in the playoffs? possibly an extra SF/PF?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> can we sign anyone and use them in the playoffs? possibly an extra SF/PF?


i see where you are going here.

time for scottie to make his return to houston


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Pimped Out said:


> i see where you are going here.
> 
> time for scottie to make his return to houston


 :laugh: That would be interesting.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> can we sign anyone and use them in the playoffs? possibly an extra SF/PF?


Hmmmmmm


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> i see where you are going here.
> 
> time for scottie to make his return to houston


Oh ****


----------

